# Picked up a 1967 California car



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

The purists won't like it. Just came here from California. That's why it's not a victim of the rust belt. It's a 1967 Clone, Facsimile, Tribute, Ect. Solid pans, floor, and frame. Only a little rust on the very bottom quarter. Rebuilt 455, and set up for a 4spd. But it's running a rebuilt 350 turbo with a shift kit and a bunch of other internals. I am going to throw one of the Muncies I have here in it. It's not in the picture but some idiot drilled 2 holes in the dash just left of the panel for oil and water gauges. UGH!!! And threw a tach in the dash!!! I have have many Pontiac's over the years. The 67 is my favorite by far. I run a small shop out of my house just outside Chicago called MK Auto and Cycle. I should have this thing all set up with the trans by April. Just wondering what you guys think? Gave 6500 for it. It needs the seats redone and dash fixed.


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

Got put her on the lift and start rebuilding the front end.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice solid car from the photos. Congrats! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like a nice driver on a budget...congrats. I kinda like the faux suede center panels...lol


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys like that Low Rider interior hey? I'll take it off really careful so you can reinstall it.
Can't find that stuff since the 80's. VINTAGE BABY!


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to pick a color. The trunk is metallic blue on the inside, doors are signat gold one the inside, body is regular blue. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice find and I would say a good deal! But those seat covers Have to go. Gnarly.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i see it also has the rare wiper motor delete option, i was reminded how important the are when i was rushing to get mine back together after paint for a car show, just popped the blades on the shafts. Leaving the show we got torrential rain, hit the wipers and they promptly wedged down 3" onto my cowl panel (forgot to clock them), lucky it was only a mile to the shop and the wife was there in her car to run blocker for me. Mine is the Barrier blue, not my first choice (red), but it was pristine inside the trunk and it grew on me.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

$6500 isn't bad for a California car, provided it's in as good of shape in the hidden spots as it is on the surface. The 455 is a nice addition but that 350 tranny has got to go!! Since someone did a clone though I can almost guarantee you you'll find a few 'surprises' along the way. If you're looking for a quick turnaround maybe don't dig into the car too deep. You might not like what you find. If it's for yourself and you don't plan on selling it, go all out if the budget allows it. Considering I made the mistake of digging too deep into my 70 and now I'm a year into a full frame-off, I'd drive it and enjoy it for what it is. Either way, good find and keep the pictures coming! Clone or not, it's still an awesome car. I'm down in Indy if you're ever cruising through.


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I had it up on the lift today. Frame and pans are solid. Not your typical rust in the trunk and on the body mount bushings. I have all the parts to convert the Muncie back in there. That's going to be the first. As for the wiper delete. I have never had a single car in the rain yet. LOLi have had 28 cars in the past 8 years. Only got wet one time. My 2006 GTO. Got caught in the rain on the way home. I think I am going to go for the Red or Metallic Blue that is inside the trunk lid. LOL best things about having these cars is decisions, decisions...


----------

